# Couldn't resist this one!!



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

This dancing parrot is soo funny - and talented! Is it for real?

http://birdloversonly.blogspot.com/2007/09/may-i-have-this-dance.html


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

thats awsome last 7 seconds made me laugh alot


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Your right the last 7 seconds were a riot.

I was thinking how many muscles I would have pulled if I danced like that.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, that was awsome.
I love it. I noticed in the backround the parrot in the cage was dancing too. How funny.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That was terrific! I'm sure it was quite for real  

Terry


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that! I have had a horrible day and I laughed so hard I cried on this one!!! what a riot! and what a doll! Loved it! I feel much better now. ah.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

HA! HA!........now my day is even better!!!! That was TOOOOOO cute!!!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

OMG still laughing here. That is a total hoot!

Margaret


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That was so sweet!

Cynthia


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just can't get enough of this video.....  ..........I haven't laughed this hard in a LONG time................


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I CERTAINLY AGREE!!

What a funny video...never ceases to amaze me what birds can do!! He dances MUCH better than many people I have seen!  

LOVED IT and laughed sooo hard!

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a great video. I couldn't believe how he kept time to the music.

Thanks Pigeonpoo for sharing the fun.


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

I must show this wonderful video to my great grandchildren when I get back to Montevideo next month. Will it be still available then? I enjoyed it immensely and I know they will.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pisciottano said:


> I must show this wonderful video to my great grandchildren when I get back to Montevideo next month. Will it be still available then? I enjoyed it immensely and I know they will.


Unless they remove it from the site, it should still be there .. can't imagine them taking off such a charming and attention getting video, however. You can click on the link to the video in the first post of this thread and when it comes up, add it to your Favorites, or just copy and paste the link into a file on your computer for later use.

Terry


----------

